#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [圖片] 終極生物兵器

## 沃飛爾

以後開戰時，獸友們可以考慮改裝一下.....XD























軍裝松鼠

----------


## 阿翔

唯一真的是最後那隻松鼠XD
不過這些被改裝的動物也太慘了吧，
尤其是那些小雞，
「用」過一次之後就要死了。
所以偶是不會考慮的*（？）*

----------


## 迷思

那隻犀牛的眼睛......，
笑出來的。

每個都好可怕的，
看起來都好有殺傷力，
不知道理論上行不行呢，
不過一般飼主送去改裝應該違法。

另外，這還是我第一次對蒼蠅有點好感。

----------


## 月下白狐

看來看去，那幾隻昆蟲兵器帥多了 :狐狸爽到: 
以前懷舊卡通忍者龜裡有一集就是說那幾個壞人用一台機器把昆蟲改造成這種武器，但是卡通裡的螳螂被裝配的武器不是圖裡的電鋸（忘了）

----------


## 步

挺愛麻雀裝備和犀牛坦克WWW

帥阿!!

----------


## 阿翔

翔的學校論壇找到的，
來支援一下XD

----------


## 狂龍

哈哈~~

暴笑~~

要不要考慮用臭鼬和刺謂

感覺像是打獵季節的第一季

----------


## 狂龍

哈哈~~

暴笑~~

要不要考慮用臭鼬和刺謂

感覺像是打獵季節的第一季

----------


## 蒼鬢魂兒

聯合國有達成共識：不准研發生物戰劑（扯遠了）

如果真的研發以上生物兵器就真的很威了ＸＤ
雖然有些被改得有點千瘡百孔
讓獸族們為保家衛國盡一份心力！

----------


## 風痕_狼

哇!~連鵪鶉都是致命武器..(可能有一天走在大馬路上遇到鵪鶉..發自善心撿起來..碰)  :狐狸裝鬼:  上天堂了...

小狼還是覺得松鼠可愛..><

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

我想問問~動物昆蟲被改造的當時~心情是怎樣= =

有些被改的很可憐~小雞被改的太可怕~我想它應該很想哭吧
如果是人類被改造~也頂多像魔鬼終結者一樣吧~至少不是用一次就沒了= =

但要保養~

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    使用說明:充電完畢只能使用3小時~備用電池3號200個
                  請勿碰水~小心短路
                  保存在乾襙地區~避免太陽曝曬

武器說明:請勿使用飛彈~因為太大塞不進
                  子彈限制能200發~備彈200發
                  適用機關槍~其他槍組不適用(P.S改槍請付費)


以上惡搞完畢~有補充歡迎惡搞

----------

